# Hand Launching and recovery questions



## Milehisnk (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey, so I'm fairly new to the board and to owning one of these aluminum boats. Last fall I bought a 60's 13.5' Sea King for cheap. The problem I have is the trailer. The lake I mostly visit is hand launch and electric power only, the trailer isn't allowed to touch the water, and the ramp is fairly steep, so it's easy to launch the boat, but recovering it is a challenge. The trailer was designed originally for a flat bottom jon, so it has no bunks or rollers of any sort, and that's where I'm starting. Is there anyone else who has to hand launch? If so, how do you load it back up easier by yourself? I know I need a couple keel rollers and some actual bunks, but what else? Also, should I be building the bunks to lay flat, or on edge?

Thanks for the help


----------



## cliff58 (Mar 27, 2015)

Welcome aboard!

Sounds like there's no winch at the front of your trailer. That would be the first thing you'll need, they start at less than $30 and a cheap one will do fine for a tin.

If you can make flat bunks go for it, spreading out the load on soft aluminum is always a good thing. 8)


----------



## Milehisnk (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah, it has an old, barely functional winch with nylon rope on it instead of an actual winch strap. I have a new winch waiting to be put on, I know that'll help, and so will a keel roller at the back. Hopefully I'll have the carpet here next week so I can make the bunks, then get everything put together and see how it does. I was able to use it a couple times last year as-is (thankfully the lake is only about 5 minutes from my house), but it was rough loading by myself.


----------



## TNtroller (Mar 27, 2015)

In your particular case I suggest you look at "bunk slicks", they could really make the task of loading much easier. I've never used 'em as I can power load everywhere I go, but in your situation, I would consider 'em strongly. google 'em and see if you think they are for you.


----------



## surfman (Mar 27, 2015)

The trailer can't touch the water? That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard, who made that rule?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 27, 2015)

TNtroller said:


> In your particular case I suggest you look at "bunk slicks", they could really make the task of loading much easier. I've never used 'em as I can power load everywhere I go, but in your situation, I would consider 'em strongly. google 'em and see if you think they are for you.




X2

No carpet - slick


Search this on the site - I home made my slicks out of cutting board material


----------



## jethro (Mar 27, 2015)

You would benefit from a tilt trailer greatly. Here is an example, pic taken from this site:






Alternatively, there are trailers where the bunks themselves tilt:


----------



## DaleH (Mar 27, 2015)

YES to what Jethro showed you. And modifying an existing trailer frame to add tilting bunks is easy. If no dealer or supply house local, look at Champion Trailer Parts Supply at https://www.championtrailers.com or the Eastern Marine trailer parts super store at https://www.easternmarine.com/Boat-Trailer-Parts/ .

Just remember to factor in shipping costs. But once when I was looking I found a small old shop that had everything I needed, plus it did feel good to buy local.


----------



## bobberboy (Mar 27, 2015)

surfman said:


> The trailer can't touch the water? That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard, who made that rule?



That sounds like it could happen in MN too. Lots of rules here as well, like the ill-fated permit to haul a trailer in/through the state. I believe some of the high-country lakes in CO are still very clean and I suppose the attempt is to keep any grease/oil/road grunge out of the water. Don't know if this is the case. It is a bit much though as most boat trailers are designed to float the boat off and not just shove the boat off and hope it lands in the water. Maybe an inflatable boat or kayak would be a possibility here.


----------



## bird35 (Mar 27, 2015)

> The trailer can't touch the water? That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard, who made that rule?


----------



## duckfish (Mar 27, 2015)

Is the rule an attempt to prevent introduction of any invasive species to the lake?


----------



## JMichael (Mar 27, 2015)

I agree with jethro, he's posted the best solution for your situation IMO. That's not to say you can't also put some sort of bunk slicks on a tilt trailer/bunks as well as as having the tilt function.


----------



## DaleH (Mar 27, 2015)

Here in the Northeast rules like that are done to stop the spearing of invasive plant/weed species.


----------



## Milehisnk (Mar 27, 2015)

Let's put it this way...other than washing your hands off, you can't even enter the water without waders. When I asked the rangers about it, the answer was this:

This little 165 acre "lake" is where most of the city's water passes through, and the filtration station is across the street, but it isn't capable of filtering small oil particles. That's why you can't even take a gas engine on it, you can't back in the trailer and why they don't want your skin touching the water....they don't want the oils from sunscreen and such in the water because they can't filter it. I guess their system works, since we have some of the cleanest drinking water in the country, this lake holds the tiger muskie state record and is one of the best bass lakes in the state. Until this year, it was a pay-per-person (not per vehicle) lake too, which made it nice and quiet.

This is actually a suburb of Denver, not in the mountains...there's some strange rules here. We have ANS inspections for invasive species at the city lakes and state...if you get it sealed at a state park and go to this lake, the seal is worthless, you have to be inspected anyways, and vice versa.

I've been told a tilt trailer before, but wasn't sure how to modify my trailer to do it...unfortunately it's not the greatest trailer, but hey, for $500, I can't complain too much. I'm on the water. I haven't seen the tilting bunks before, but that might be a good alternative I'll have to look into.


----------



## earl60446 (Mar 27, 2015)

Jethro has the best ideas for ya, keep the front end of the boat light so it is easy to get up on the trailer too. I guess if I was drinking the water, I would appreciate an effort to keep it clean also. I used to launch my 14ft lund on a grass bank sometimes, easy on the boat and never put the trailer in the water. Just try some tilting bunks.
Tim


----------



## Milehisnk (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah, I think I'm going to try to figure out a good tilting bunk setup and try to work that out. My trailer needs some work anyways, it was a homebuilt...and was designed to be as cheap as possible, it seems. No fenders, 3" round tube used for the tongue, 2" angle steel used for the frame, and the two crossmembers I can mount bunk brackets to are 6' apart, but I think having the tilting bunks might be the best option. I was going to put in a 3rd crossmember, but now I think I'm gong to take those materials back and build the tilting bunks. 

Thanks for the ideas! Next step: looks like I'm taking some stuff back that I bought for the extra crossmember and get the carpet I need for the bunks.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 27, 2015)

Milehisnk said:


> Let's put it this way...other than washing your hands off, you can't even enter the water without waders. When I asked the rangers about it, the answer was this:
> 
> This little 165 acre "lake" is where most of the city's water passes through, and the filtration station is across the street, but it isn't capable of filtering small oil particles. That's why you can't even take a gas engine on it, you can't back in the trailer and why they don't want your skin touching the water....they don't want the oils from sunscreen and such in the water because they can't filter it. I guess their system works, since we have some of the cleanest drinking water in the country, this lake holds the tiger muskie state record and is one of the best bass lakes in the state. Until this year, it was a pay-per-person (not per vehicle) lake too, which made it nice and quiet.
> 
> ...


Does this lake have waterfowl in it? Waterfowl are covered in oil.


----------



## surfman (Mar 27, 2015)

I have the tilting bunks on my trailer, they are just like pictured above just the center of gravity is forward so that when the boat is off the bunks they tilt back, you still would have to heave the boat up some and you definitely need a good winch. Tilt trailer would work better.

The reasons you gave (or the ranger gave) for the water quality are all bunk, water treatment plants don’t work that way and believe it is not that hard for a treatment plant to make the worst water perfectly good to drink. But, people seem to be buying into it so there you go. I assume there are no roads anywhere near this lake either, no houses, no buildings, no civilization?


----------



## Milehisnk (Mar 27, 2015)

surfman said:


> I have the tilting bunks on my trailer, they are just like pictured above just the center of gravity is forward so that when the boat is off the bunks they tilt back, you still would have to heave the boat up some and you definitely need a good winch. Tilt trailer would work better.



Yeah, I'm definitely upgrading the winch to a 1200lb winch. For a boat that weighs maybe 150lbs it's overkill....but that means it's just enough. I originally wanted to do some big modifications to this boat, especially after seeing what Sgt. Stiglitz did with his Sea King, but I think I'm going to just fish from it for another couple years, then maybe upgrade to something bigger/wider that I can deck. This site is almost intoxicating in that way...



surfman said:


> The reasons you gave (or the ranger gave) for the water quality are all bunk, water treatment plants don’t work that way and believe it is not that hard for a treatment plant to make the worst water perfectly good to drink. But, people seem to be buying into it so there you go. I assume there are no roads anywhere near this lake either, no houses, no buildings, no civilization?



On the contrary....it's in between 3 subdivisions, main road is ~300yds or so from the dam, etc. I've never cared much for the regs, that's why I asked about it. 

I went to Oklahoma to fish a tournament last year and it's culture shock. We drove up to a ramp, partner put the boat in the water. No parks officers charging admission, no inspection stations, just a ramp with a big parking lot. The idea that you can use public water without paying an entry fee is a foreign concept for Colorado...probably because there's not much water to begin with. It's "easy" to fence in your lakes and charge admittance fees when the largest within an hour of the city is less than 1000 acres.


----------



## Skiffing (Mar 27, 2015)

A cheap "slick" bunk is vinyl 4" x 4" post cover from Lowes / Home Depot. Less than $20. Cut it in half and both bunks are done.

Screw into the side of the bunks. Use heat gun to soften vinyl at leading edge for boat entry.


----------



## deananywhere (Mar 28, 2015)

Some of the smaller vintage trailers use round tubes. I'm looking for one in Minnesota. If yours fits this bill, try selling it to someone like me, but in Colorado, and then buy one that works better. I'm just trying to protect some vintage stuff...


----------



## Milehisnk (Mar 28, 2015)

I was thinking about that, but to do the tilting bunks I was going to lay the bunks on the narrow sides...But I think I might just screw on some 2x2s on the middle of the bunks and lay them flat. That way I still have the tilting bunk but get more support by laying the bunks flat...and I can use that PVC 4x4 for a bunk slick.


----------



## nlester (Mar 29, 2015)

What about using guide-ons with the tilting bunks, especially if you are using bunk slicks? I 
use the post guide-ons and a few times they have saved me.


----------



## Milehisnk (Mar 29, 2015)

nlester said:


> What about using guide-ons with the tilting bunks, especially if you are using bunk slicks? I
> use the post guide-ons and a few times they have saved me.



I've thought about it. I might do that at some time, but right now I just want to get it easier to get back on the trailer so I can go fishing this year. I haven't been yet and it's killing me! It doesn't help that I drive by the lake every day on my way to work...


----------



## rickybobbybend (Mar 29, 2015)

Another option is to install a set of transom wheels. I used them for years on a 12 ft. Alumacraft, both with a trailer and as a car topper. Not inexpensive but very effective; even for unimproved launches. Lots of brands, but here is one:https://boatloader.com/wheels.html


----------



## Milehisnk (Mar 29, 2015)

rickybobbybend said:


> Another option is to install a set of transom wheels. I used them for years on a 12 ft. Alumacraft, both with a trailer and as a car topper. Not inexpensive but very effective; even for unimproved launches. Lots of brands, but here is one:https://boatloader.com/wheels.html



Any problems deploying them with the boat in the water, to get them ready to load on the trailer? That was my biggest worry. I think if/when I upgrade a bigger boat (like a 1648 or similar, if I can figure out a way to hand launch one) I'll go that route for sure.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Mar 29, 2015)

I have used both pneumatic and solid tire varieties and no problem with either. The inflated tire variety is easier to roll in mud or sand and typically is detached from the hull after launching. Easy enough to reattach. The solid wheel models I have used stay attached to the transom, but flip up out of the water after launch. The latter are less likely to get left behind when you go on a trip and really dont interfere at all with casting or fishing lines. I can tell you that both types will kill your cruising speed if you leave them down after launching


----------



## rickybobbybend (Mar 30, 2015)

Also, the increase in weight of a larger boat like the 16 footer you mention means more control is needed when using steep or slippery ramps with transom wheels. Even with a 12 foot tin I have come close to launching the boat by the bow and having it drag me headfirst into the drink.


----------



## Milehisnk (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah I would definitely have to winch it down off the trailer if I got the larger boat and had the transom wheels on it. I'm not set on a 1648, but it seems it would be the best for stability with my family. The other catch-22 is the other lake I want to fish is unpredictable at best. I won't take my boat there in anything but clear weather and even then, I won't venture where I want to go. It's common to hear about boats capsizing and sinking. Clear skies to 4'+ waves in a matter of minutes and strong winds coming out of nowhere on an all-electric lake isn't fun.


----------

